# ryc- where was everybody?



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

what an awesome day to go riding. even entered my first race. and didnt break anything. me or the bike. the brute's new motor must be broken in now, cuz she was screaming all day. good people and good times. cant ask for much more except maybe meeting some of you on here out there. maybe next time


----------

